# I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe it! Today, at the Silver State Kennel Club dog show in NV, I won a 3 point Major on Enzo! I was in tears! Two more Majors/ One more Ive been corrected : ) and a couple of points needed to be a champion! It was windy, making hair styling nearly impossible. But magic was on my side today: Enzo was the only dog with perfect hair. In the ring, he seemed to dance in the wind. His gait was energetic. He looked great and behaved even better. Wish me luck tomorrow, I'm Praying for more wind!! Its the judge's wife (maybe she'll have the same taste in dogs). Thanks to Charlene Smutny, Susie Osburn, all of the others who have helped me on the way to this point. But most of all Thank you Judge Mr Kenneth E. Berg!!!!!! : )


I will post judge pics/ video asap!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I wish more people were out there showing their dogs of colour and I absolutely love that you're winning with one!! 

I can't wait to see the win photo, and good luck tomorrow ^_^

(and remember, you've already done half the hard work its only TWO majors to finish in AKC!!  :cheers: )


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Well done!!!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! 

We show Silvers(groom and handle), and I know how hard it is to go against Blacks and Whites! I love when colour wins!...Double good for you for doing him yourself! He is a beauty. Love the ear furnishings! Who is your boy out of? 

No insult intended, but our poodles do look like their people. I noticed you both had the same, deserved, huge smile! 

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Kandice! He looks awesome!!! It is extra special when the dog is owner/handled. Your persistence is paying off. Some dogs seem to come into their own as adults, and Enzo looks like he has. And you have done an incredible job with his coat! Very nice!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations!:cheers2: What a spectacular accomplishment! Enzo showed like magic because his owner/handler tapped into all that makes him so very special. You have some big-time celebrating to do!!! Good luck going forward!:clover:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats, Kandice! I know how excited you and Kerry are. Good luck today - snag that second major!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good lookin' Reds, eh?  lol

All the best today!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, that is AWESOME! Congratulations to ENZO! :happy:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Enzo!


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, thanks everyone! The funny thing is he was bred by an old fashion farmer hahaha. He is from a Mom and Pop breeder. He doesn't have any Ch. in his pedigree unless you look at his 5th generation I think lol. But I was looking for any red out side show lines so I can start my own line. I got lucky though, he past all of his test and is now up for stud lol. I'm hoping soon he will be not only a UKC Ch. but an AKC Ch. as well. I have our website up now, and we have started advertising here and in a popular European poodle site. Looking to do an advert in poodle variety. We are on a roll lol : )


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Kandice,

Sometimes what we need most in our breed is a re-infusion of new blood! Your boy may be a valuable addition to breeding programs. I like odd pedigrees!

It is nice not to see all the popular sires in a pedigree up close. Who knows what is there! I would talk to some of the "Red" people, they should know. He may make a worthwhile outcross for someone. 

Send me his pedigree by PM, or his registered name so I can have a boo on the PHD. If he is not there, you should add him. Alot of people look there for possible studs. I am curious as to where he fits in. 

He looks good with nice coat. Congratulations again! Good luck with the AKC Championship!

Paragon


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a great achievement Kandice! You and your sister are off to such a great start with your lines! Major congrats!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Hip Hip HooRAY!!!!!!

So proud of you guys! and Enzo, too.

His coat looks great, spray up, too. 

You are two focused, dedicated achievers and I have no doubt Enzo will soon be an AKC CH (in addition to a UKC CH!).

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very impressive! We are thrilled for you.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I can feel your excitement.  You two look great in your picture. I'm looking forward to the win pic!


----------

